# Freebsd 8.1 Sparc on SUN V440



## cdestiny (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi all,

recently i converted one of my sun box v440 into freebsd. I have it installed in my xen virtual server as well. 

however, i faced a problem with setting up my NIS client in sparc freebsd but managed to setup NIS client in xen virtual freebsd using the same method. The NIS is not able to bind, but i am able to ping my NIS server.


```
ypwhich: can't yp_bind: reason: Domain not bound
```


```
nfs_client_enable="YES"

sshd_enable="YES"

rpcbind_enable="YES"

portmap="YES"

nisdomainname="abc.com"

nis_client_enable="yes"

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Mon Nov 15 14:57:40 2010

sendmail_enable="YES"

gateway_enable="YES"

ntpdate_flags="rolex.abc.com"

ntpdate_enable="YES"

rpcbind_enable="YES"

inetd_enable="NO"

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Mon Nov 15 15:26:54 2010

gateway_enable="NO"

rpc_statd_enable="YES"

rpc_lockd_enable="YES"

amd_enable="YES"
```

May i know how do i trace the log for NIS , i cant find it in /var/log/messages
Please advice.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2010)

You seem to be missing an ifconfig_* entry in your /etc/rc.conf. I'm also missing a hostname entry.

Also don't use sysinstall, only use it for the initial install. Clean up /etc/rc.conf, there are a few double entries and entries that cancel each other.


----------



## cdestiny (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi SirDice,

thanks for replying, actually i removed the IP as it contained my company IP. i have a slight mod on the IP below. 

I am able to ping the nis master, slave. I just dont get it why it is not able to join to the nis. Looking at /var/log/messages does not provide any log from nis. you have any idea?


```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Mon Nov 15 11:27:26 2010
# Created: Mon Nov 15 11:27:26 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
defaultrouter="192.168.105.254"
hostname="freebsd.abc.com"
ifconfig_cas0="inet 192.168.105.14  netmask 255.255.255.0"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
portmap="YES"
nisdomainname="abc.com"
nis_client_enable="yes"
sendmail_enable="YES"
gateway_enable="YES"
ntpdate_flags="rolex.abc.com"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
inetd_enable="NO"
rpc_statd_enable="YES"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
amd_enable="YES"
```


----------

